# How Often?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

How often do you change the water in your piranhas tank?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I usually change my water in my tanks every 4 to 5 days. I do 30% changes.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I change mine once a week. I also do 30% water changes.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi,
I usually vacuum the gravel thoroughly and when the water is coming from the gravel pretty clear, I stop . It's usually about 25 or 30% and I try to do it every weekend. If there's any debris left from feeding I'll do a spot cleaning , just taking out the obvious pieces with the vacume .maybe just a couple gallons only using a pail.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

50% and gravel vacs every Saturday.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I'll do a 15-20% water change, wait two days, then do it again. So I change 40% of the water a week. I really don't need to do it that frequently because my guys eat everything and there's only 3 of them in there but I am an anal retentive dork.

Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have auto water changer, but I do gravel cleanings every other week, so really I change water every day









but manually every 14 days


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Once a week, about 20-25%, using only a bucket and something to scoop water with...


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I usually do mine once a month,since I have really good filtration and don't feed too much. But I started doing it once a week with about a 25% water change. I change around sometimes.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

30-35% once a week!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I do 25% a week.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i do full gravel vac and 30% water change every week but have on occasion left it for 2 like holidays and the like 
dixon


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

50-60% every week


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the site mox. I go 25% every week.

_Moved to Equipment Questions._


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the site mox. I go 25% every week.

_Moved to Equipment Questions._


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

whenever i have time..


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

30% every week with gravel vac


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

once a month


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

on average about 2 times a week sometimes longer if i have no time, if more time i go for more than 2 a week...
never longer than a week and a half though...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Genin said:


> I'll do a 15-20% water change, wait two days, then do it again. So I change 40% of the water a week. I really don't need to do it that frequently because my guys eat everything and there's only 3 of them in there but I am an anal retentive dork.
> 
> Joe


 they still produce waste, thats why you still have to keep on top of the water changes even if the tank apairs clear. but your most likely all set with that much of a water change. I do a simular 20% on wendsday and on sunday.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Shiet.. I wait for the water to evaporate and then add water!! Im a lazy ass. The only time I really do water change is when my gf gets pissed that my room starts stinking and crap flies all over the place when the fish darts across the tank.









And yet they're still alive..


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

25% every friday for me.


----------

